# Poor moderator in IRC



## Wolfboi (Sep 3, 2005)

This evening I have witnessed several acts of poor moderation of the IRC chat room. a small mockery of Keohyenas language in a short space of time i was witness to 1 person being kicked then shortly after keohyena being offensive I watched another kicked for commenting on such. Then Suule the moderator of said room maintained a mockery of my interlect in Pc knowledge and then finally after much time had passed I too was kicked and ban just like the other 2 and I believe it was all in the name of keeping the peace. I do not agree with this keeping the peace as I and 2 others are now ban for mereley commenting and having a light mock on someones language use this had caused more ruptions as soon as the 1st was kicked people started arguing against such actions. now i would like to know when myself and the others are to be un ban as this effects other users on the network I am on and I want to know when proper moderation of the chat room will be maintained


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

Shut up, don't go to the chat, Preyfar allows all his friends in, so of course there will be rudeness.

Suule is NOT responcible for the chat, Preyfar is! Suule is an OP, not an Owner.

And if you got banned, it was for whinning about stupid shit like this.


----------



## Xax (Sep 4, 2005)

Actually, what happened was that this "Wolfboi" was banned (rather ironically) for making fun of Keohyena's English.

A timeline:

People (including Wolfboi) poke fun at Keohyena's English and social skills.

Then Suule banned N and Ursus_Amplus for... something. Probably for being evil trolls or rudeness.

Then Suule and I made fun of Wolfboi for thinking three characters equalled 4kb of space.

Then he said something to set Suule off and was banned.

ZE END

(wolfboi, i'd make a mockery of your 'interlect' too)


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 5, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Shut up, don't go to the chat, Preyfar allows all his friends in, so of course there will be rudeness.


Mmmm, no... THAT problem was an issue with other related IRCs. Not this one. I have little bias towards anybody, and if you screw up in the channel, you are out. Friend or not.

The basic rule is: you troll, you flame, harass and consistantly act hostile to others then you will more than likely be removed. I do not care who you are, or what your reputation is.

In regards to this matter...

I haven't been home in six days, and I've been on a slight vacation. I just got back, I have logs of the incident in my inbox and I will be looking into them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

I said rudeness  Not flaming


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> I said rudeness  Not flaming


Either way... I have removed Suule as an admin for the meantime. His handling of the situation could have been far, far better.


----------



## Suule (Sep 7, 2005)

Either way... the channel has two more ops now. That's progress I'm happy about. Sure maybe I could have handled the situation otherwise... but given the circumstances I've been put it I acted like I _felt_ it was good to do. 

I work best with someone who would discuss things with me (an other op/admin) since it can sometimes save trouble.


----------



## furry (Sep 7, 2005)

Two more ops ?
I guess that's a nice news.

Who are they ?


----------



## Suule (Sep 7, 2005)

Marthaen and Wicht

As I recall both were FA members.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Hm... Preyfar, lock this one o.o


----------



## keohyena (Sep 10, 2005)

Wolfboi said:
			
		

> This evening I have witnessed several acts of poor moderation of the IRC chat room. a small mockery of Keohyenas language in a short space of time i was witness to 1 person being kicked then shortly after keohyena being offensive I watched another kicked for commenting on such. Then Suule the moderator of said room maintained a mockery of my interlect in Pc knowledge and then finally after much time had passed I too was kicked and ban just like the other 2 and I believe it was all in the name of keeping the peace. I do not agree with this keeping the peace as I and 2 others are now ban for mereley commenting and having a light mock on someones language use this had caused more ruptions as soon as the 1st was kicked people started arguing against such actions. now i would like to know when myself and the others are to be un ban as this effects other users on the network I am on and I want to know when proper moderation of the chat room will be maintained


--------------------------------------------------------
Wolfboi you in on insulating me about my typeing and you think i would awnser you when getting insulated by you and others..NO!


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 10, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Two more ops ?
> I guess that's a nice news.
> 
> Who are they ?



Marthaen and Wicht.

Wicht is one of the FurNation security moderators on the Second Life servers.  Marthaen has been a channel admin in various IRC channels for several years now with little to no complaints. They both do have experience and skill, and were appointed to help better moderate the channel.

While the channel isn't very active... I'd like to keep some semblence of order there as it is prone to become a flame fest all too easily.


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 10, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Furry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dumb question here. uhh.....can i be an admin? do i hae to be a certain age to be one? im a nice person at the moment and probably last for another 5 months  im on 8 hours a day!


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 10, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> dumb question here. uhh.....can i be an admin? do i hae to be a certain age to be one? im a nice person at the moment and probably last for another 5 months  im on 8 hours a day!


What qualifications do you have?


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 10, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 10, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for the IRC it's more a matter of knowing who is responsible and who isn't (and changing things if need be). Before I give somebody an @ on IRC they need to be responsible, mature people else they lose that right.

Aka, when I ask qualifications I'm asking for you to give me a reason. For the moment, though, we don't need more admins than we have. In the future, once FA is back up and running (and populations are higher) that will more than likely change.


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 10, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh...i like policing websites...admins can do that right? ive never been an admin before so i dont know much. heres what i was thinking. if i saw a fight or someone flamming one another i could tell you and you give me a command. or you can go there and deal with it if you wanted


----------



## Myr (Sep 10, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> uhh...i like policing websites...admins can do that right? ive never been an admin before so i dont know much. heres what i was thinking. if i saw a fight or someone flamming one another i could tell you and you give me a command. or you can go there and deal with it if you wanted


Sounds like a textbook example to me. Being an admin on a service like IRC means you keep the peace in the room you're admin of. You don't go around policing websites or ordering people around. You'll want to try to stay on good terms with everyone that comes and act professional as much as possible, although there will always be one or a couple of people that don't get along with you. Then the "fun" begins.  Being an admin doesn't mean you have the authority to do what you want or make people do certain things. You have the ability to use the commands to control the room; authority is earned by respect. Just because you can kick or ban someone doesn't mean that you're special in some way. You have to stand up as a leader. Some people do this well and others don't.

Being an admin is not as fun or easy as it might seem. I've been the admin of an alt.fan.dragons message board for years now. It fell into decline so I was promoted to fix it. Not fun, although I did manage to stablize it and keep it alive for a couple more years now. Then I added more admins and mods to take over when I started running out of ideas. Just last night I had someone come onto the board's chat and try to play games with me and deliberately piss me off because I had an "admin stick" or whatever that is. >_< Your first reaction shouldn't be to kick or ban people. After some more chatting I was able to calm things down and hopefully this person will be more friendly towards myself and a few other board members (who were complaining about him to me over IM this week) in the future. Ultimately, you should be patient and give people many chances. Banning and kicking can come back to bite you in the ass so it's best to avoid them, although I have done a single permanent ban one time over these past few years.

On something like IRC it's not a big job and not as complicated or difficult as I tried to make it out as. Same basic principles apply. But on a website boasting hundreds of thousands of posts it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## bubblerat (Sep 10, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> Wolfboi you in on insulating me about my typeing and you think i would awnser you when getting insulated by you and others..NO!



actually i asked you a question before anything got said about your typing and grammer, and you were not very polite to me.  all i asked was where you were from, because i like to beable to place people in the world and not just a random name on a screen...but noooooo you had to be rude to me.....and then the piss taking banathon ensued.

nuff said


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 10, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well. im not an admin on gamespy arcade but i do help people and give warnings out too people who break the rules. if i was an admin i wouldnt ban anyone unless on command by preyfar or someone like that.


----------



## Xax (Sep 11, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, I am totally a responsible and mature person who would be a wonderful choice for channel op!


----------



## keohyena (Sep 11, 2005)

bubblerat said:
			
		

> keohyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All i say is no and i ment it,i'm sorry  that very tounchie thing to ask me that.


----------



## furry (Sep 11, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> Ooh, ooh, I am totally a responsible and mature person who would be a wonderful choice for channel op!



I'm a responsible member of the community who seconds this candidate !

I have a year of experience in moderating a forum full of annoying teens (Legendary Frog forums >.>), without flipping out and banning everyone out of sheer frustration. How's that ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

You people are -----s... Anyways, I have esperience at co-owning rooms and admining rooms and forums, but I would never want to be an OP in #FA because... I ban when I see someone that has done bad things in my rooms in the past. I'm irresponcible and arrogant...

(Watch this get me OPship XD)


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 17, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> You people are -----s... Anyways, I have esperience at co-owning rooms and admining rooms and forums, but I would never want to be an OP in #FA because... I ban when I see someone that has done bad things in my rooms in the past. I'm irresponcible and arrogant...
> 
> (Watch this get me OPship XD)


I give warnings. When those warnings are violated, from an IRC channel, I set bans. But all my warnings have been heeded thus far.


----------



## eorpheus (Sep 18, 2005)

Can I be an op?  I'd be good but my only problem is that I can't use irc anymore


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 18, 2005)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> Can I be an op?  I'd be good but my only problem is that I can't use irc anymore


Isn't that kind of like asking for a piece of chocolate and then saying you're allergic to cocoa? =P


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

XD


----------



## AquaPhin (Sep 22, 2005)

ok i rethought it and heres the best reasion i can give. reasons why i want to be an admin is as follows: i like to help people with problems, needs, or tips on what to do. i also like to police and/or monitor fur affinity. but as slight payment i would like a "thank you" or something each time i help. even though im 14 and do get mad, i can be mature and i`m nice to all furries. and if anyone needs help drawing or need help help making a character i am willing to help. the only way i can help drawing is that you send me the outlines and you tell me what color you want it i can do that.or the other way around


----------



## Xax (Sep 23, 2005)

You should make me an op because I have a habit of _not_ kicking people when they personally offend me.

Also, I am decently nice and polite and helpful unless the person I am interacting with has been proven to be a tactless boor.


----------



## Kitaku (Sep 23, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> You people are -----s... Anyways, I have esperience at co-owning rooms and admining rooms and forums, but I would never want to be an OP in #FA because... I ban when I see someone that has done bad things in my rooms in the past. I'm irresponcible and arrogant...
> 
> (Watch this get me OPship XD)



HUZZAH FOR LATEX! HORAY FOR HONESTY!


----------



## Kitaku (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, uh, it occurs now, that was not meant as a cut or insult to latex at all. I happen to enjoy talking to this individual...or at least I did when I did....I miss flash chat u.u


----------



## starlite528 (Sep 24, 2005)

I -might- ask for OP next year.  For now I don't get on as much as I'd like to, seeing as how I'm on deployment in Egypt.

Does time in service count?  I've been irc'ing since 1997.  I've learned that you can't take anything personally on IRC.  Unless you actually know the person in person, all they can do to you is mash buttons on their keyboard and consume bandwidth that could have been used for something more important, like SETI@home, or an AV update.

BTW: I'm ^Gecko^ on Furnet and Dalnet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't trust folks who have ^name^ or ^name or ~name or `name or `name` or ~name~

*kefkalaugh*


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 24, 2005)

I am locking this thread given that the issues within have been resolved and no longer apply. If there are any issues with moderation, please start a new thread discussing that matter.


----------

